# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ναυπάκτου >  Συνεργασια Πατρα-Ναυπακτος-Αγρινιο

## alfadeck

Χαιρετω το δικτυο της Ναυπακτου

Το WiMAN (δικτυο Αγρινιου) ετοιμαζεται να συνδεθει με Πατρα μεσω Ελληνικων (γινονται προσπαθειες τουλαχιστον).
Μας ειπαν τα παιδια απο την Πατρα οτι γινονται προσπαθειες συνδεσης και με την Ναυπακτο.
Θα θελαμε να ξερουμε αν επιθυμειτε να συνεργαστειτε γενικοτερα στην συνδεση των δικτυων.
Επισης θα θελαμε να ξεραμε αν εχετε καποια WIND στημενη με την απεικονιση των κομβων σας. Εαν οχι μπορειτε να χρησιμοποιειται την http://www.wiman.gr/wind στην οποια εχουν προστεθει στοιχεια και για την Ναυπακτο.
Θα θελαμε καποιος απο εσας να ειναι ο Hostmaster στην ενεργεια αυτη.

Το παρον μυνημα αποτελει μια προσκληση για γενικοτερη συνεργασια.
Φιλικα
Σπυρος

----------

